# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  > Еженедельные отчёты  >  Отчет CyberHelper - прислано для базы чистых, за период 22.06.2015 - 29.06.2015

## CyberHelper

Статистика:
 Получено архивов: *33*, суммарный объем архивов: *1785* мб Извлечено файлов: *1911*, суммарный объем: *3657* мб Признаны безопасными и добавлены в базу чистых: *1298* Признаны опасными, подозрительными или потенциально-опасными: *7*, в частности:
 c:documents and settingsvvmlocal settingsapplication datamax dealmax_deal_helper_service.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.anss c:program filesdlsecuretbdlsecuredx.dll - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.Agent.bhe c:usersдимаappdatalocalmicrosoftstart menuвoйти в интeрнeт.exe - not-a-virus:Downloader.Win32.LMN.afw c:program filesglobalupdateupdate1.3.25.0goopdate.dll - not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.GlobalUpdate.dw c:documents and settingsuserlocal settingsapplication datafranzy shopping dealsfranzy_shopping_deals_helper_service.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.anss c:usersдушкина асdownloadsaa_v3.exe - not-a-virus:RemoteAdmin.Win32.Ammyy.hq c:documents and settingsvvmlocal settingsapplication dataroller coaster parkroller_coaster_park_notification_service.exe - not-a-virus:WebToolbar.Win32.CrossRider.zzu Ожидают классификации: *606*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

